# favorite type of music



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

What is everyones favorite type of music?

I actually like several but it's New Age in paticular that helps me relax and take the edge off.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Becky said:


> I've been listening to country for the last few months and like it


uke


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

I love music from the 60s, such as Jefferson Airplane and other psychedelic hippie music.

But I love industrial music, too. 

I tried to pick a happy medium in the poll, so I picked alternative.


----------



## spwill (Nov 16, 2003)

Why I can't I vote for classical? Mahler and Bruckner pretty much kept me alive through the tough times. Otherwise I like alternative.


----------



## scaredycat (Oct 8, 2004)

I like all of those types of music except for jazz and new age.


----------



## needium (Nov 9, 2003)

Thunder said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > I've been listening to country for the last few months and like it
> ...


 :dito :lol


----------



## needium (Nov 9, 2003)

Becky said:


> needium said:
> 
> 
> > Thunder said:
> ...


I like alternative go ahead and have a go at me. :b


----------



## needium (Nov 9, 2003)

:lol


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

alternative, soft/hard rock, heavy metal... :nw


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

alternative


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

alternative and dance


----------



## Firefly3030 (Feb 10, 2004)

...


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Becky said:


> I've been listening to country for the last few months and like it


Sorry Becky, I left out country. I'll make sure to add it on the next poll.


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

I tell everyone I like Rock, but secretly I like Dance/Electronica, but even more secretly my favorite is Swing


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I like a variety really. opcorn


----------



## AB (Aug 25, 2004)

*fav music*

hard/soft rock, pop and oldies


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_thrash metal_


----------



## social-misfit (Sep 17, 2004)

Becky said:


> I've been listening to country for the last few months and like it


 uke uke uke


----------



## social-misfit (Sep 17, 2004)

:um thrash metal BANG YOUR HEAD :troll :troll


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

..


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

soft rock and alternative


----------



## Ms Deer (May 30, 2004)

Classical, old standards, 60's, 70's, 80's stuff


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Many types of music, really. Among them:

- Classical, esp. baroque 
- Grassroots (it's like the goodness of country w/o the horrible twang)
- Alternative, esp. punk, ska, "screamo"
- Latin, esp. Latin rock music (Panda, Arbol, etc.)


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

LilyFair said:


> I tell everyone I like Rock, but secretly I like Dance/Electronica, but even more secretly my favorite is Swing


Hey me too (about dance music) but I'm not ashamed, I love it. :boogie


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Out of your list i had to say Alternative, but really i like all kinds of music.


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

Yodeling. It r0XX0rs your lederhosen.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I like classic rock.


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

I listen to mostly hard rock/alternative bands.


----------



## Trashcan Man (Nov 12, 2004)

hip hop & downtempo/electronica

am I the only one who allows his mind to prance outside the box?


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Chick Rock!!

SarahToriAni.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

Why isn't there classical and film music in the poll?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Heavy Metal, Alternative, Hard Rock.


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

80's
industrial
electronica
some rock
some rap
the cure


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I like boring indie rock music, low-fi, noisey stuff, and just random stuff in general, a lot of which comes from reading music reviews and suggestions from other people


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

You forgot electronic music, and rap.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

bellicose said:


> You forgot electronic music, and rap.


Eh, weird.. I don't remember writing that.
:hide


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Seriously you didn't write that? Weird.....


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

Zephyr said:


> Seriously you didn't write that? Weird.....


Well it was a long night.. :lol


----------



## mdenison (Nov 25, 2004)

I voted heavy metal but I like country music (real not the pop radio junk) a little more.


----------



## Heather200408 (Aug 17, 2004)

Where is country?!!?! I grew up on that and although I listen to everything except rap, country is no. 1 in my books.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

From nirvana to Slayer

Excludeing Marlin manson , All alternitive rock, and some of the bands that just scream < Chimera for example >


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

My most recent favorite is country!


----------



## Paradox (Aug 9, 2004)

I used to be huge into grunge rock and metal when I was a teenager, but over the last year I've been listening to alot of 80s music like Duran Duran, Flock Of Seagulls, Billy Idol, Depeche Mode, The Cure, The Eurhythmics, etc.


----------



## Malatar (Nov 17, 2004)

country and techno.


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

-rock/pop/punk (ex: Evanescance, Sum41, 3 days grace, my chemical romance,Avril Lavigne,Xtina Aguilera-only b/c she has a great voice lol)


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

this is a stupid question, but what exactly is alternative? Can some1 pls give me some examples?


----------



## UglyFreak (Nov 9, 2004)

Classical. Bach is a favourite.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

porcelainfaery said:


> this is a stupid question, but what exactly is alternative? Can some1 pls give me some examples?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alternative_rock

Wikipedia has the answer to every question you will ever have. :b

Anxiety, you left out Drum n Bass! :wife


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

I voted metal, but I also like hard rock/alternative music. I also have a soft spot for 80s pop music and hair metal.

*edited to say that I WOULD have voted for metal, but for some reason it won't let me vote!


----------



## looksee (Jun 18, 2004)

Use to be into rock/alternative, but lately I've been really enjoying jazz :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Being a musician (woodwind player!), I go for Jazz/New Age. The Rippingtons are my fav group!


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

This is a complicated question for me. I like songs from various genres. I really couldn't side with any one genre. Well, maybe "alternative" because of the CD that I'm currently playing, but that's just one band.

So, oldies it is. I honestly could listen to the oldies station all day. I can't do that with any station that plays "music from today." I get easily annoyed. :b


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

where is classical? Piano? 

I listen to all kinds of music, time to time. May listen to rap one day, metal the next day. But Classical and Baroque are also good. 

I dont listen to Jazz, pop, or soft rock.


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Blues! Folk, Vocalists... of the choices above I'd choose Jazz


----------



## breydonlee (Aug 30, 2004)

I like music from the 60's, 70's and 80's as well as some of the recent releases but not all of them. I also like instrumental (pan flute and piano) and love country.


----------



## loridee (Feb 1, 2005)

Not listed, but I like a lot of soundtracks because there's often a good compilation of songs. I wouldn't say I enjoy classical music per se, but I like songs with an orchestra in the background. Some rock groups have used orchestras and it sounds awesome to me.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I picked hard rock/soft rock
*<~~~~~~~~~~~~*whatever category extreme fits into.
...anything but "alternative" or whatever 90's punk that was that killed the rock/pop virtuosity of Extreme and Mr. Big.

I also like Jazz. Chick Corea anyone?


----------



## On The Outside Looking In (Feb 14, 2005)

*Heavy Metal*

:nw Hard/Heavy Metal music is my escape - AC-DC - Ozzy - Ronnie James Dio - Rush - Metalica - Megadeath -ect. :nw


----------



## stillwaters (Feb 21, 2005)

no Country??? :stu 

I Like pretty much all music..
thoguh Country is the Tops!!! :hide


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Hard rock, stoner rock, thrash metal, 60s psychedelia and acid rock, a little bit of classic rock, oldies and prog-rock. Whew!

If it's good, though, I can appreciate practically anything but rap and that stuff that passes for country on the radio.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Mostly listen to metal, but i like mellow too if it's good... depends on my mood


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

damit my first ever double post :\


----------



## Reeses (Jan 12, 2005)

rock is the only music to like! :banana


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

:agree


----------



## GodsShyLilChild (Dec 18, 2004)

lots fo stuff, hard rock,alternitive, heavy metal,hard core,thrash metal, etc. ......................EMO!!! :banana :banana :banana o i also like christian rock music


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 28, 2003)

dax said:


> Anxiety, you left out Drum n Bass! :wife


I'm guessing it's under dance :stu

Anyway I put dance but'd be electronic, drum n bass, blah, i also like rap/hip hop, some r n b, some alternative but i also have a secret passion which is earth-mother energy-channelling screaming and moaning.

love it.

:nw


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I mostly listen to indie/punk/riot grrrl.. the REAL kind not that wanna be radio crap.. like Sleater-Kinney, Le Tigre, The Butchies, Elliott Smith, Subhumans, Bikini Kill and such. But oldies are second best so I voted for that


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 28, 2003)

Ah I like Le Tigre.


----------



## Wanting_To_Be_Better (Feb 28, 2005)

alternative all the way.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

i like a wide variety of music.... metal - classical. i like alittle bit of everything...even some rap, R&B (i get confused with rap and r&b... :hide), country... from what ive heard of jazz i dont like much, but theres so much out there. i keep an open mind.
i mostly listen to metal/hard rock kind of stuff, alternative, punk, oldies...


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

It depends. When I'm driving or at home I listen to hard rock or metal. At work we listen to country. I don't like pop or rap at all and there are very few oldies songs I can tolerate.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

metal!!!!


----------



## ninjamonkey (Jun 24, 2005)

monkey like almost anything...right now digs the audioslave and the alkaline trio


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't often listen to music because virtually all of it really sucks IMO.

-Rap: I'm a white suburban guy, so it's hard to get into music about the black urban experience.

-Country: I'm not a ******* and I don't live on a farm. I've never worn a cowboy hat or cowboy boots and every country song sounds the same to me.

-Oldies: I wasn't around in the 1960s, so before my time. Many of these songs have been used in commercials and all I can think of when hearing the actual song is the commercial it was in.

Jazz: all sounds the same to me.

New Age: new garbage.

Heavy Metal: best of the bunch, but even much of it sucks. It's nice when one can actually hear the lyrics rather than some guy just screaming something unintelligible.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Blues, folk, jazz, reggae, dancehall, r&b, soul, 80s, drum 'n bass, classical.. can't think of any others at the moment.

And a lot of what I listed didn't even make the poll. :wife


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

alt


----------



## crym (Feb 8, 2004)

voted alternative


----------



## ensiferum (Jun 23, 2005)

heavy metal, punk rock. also big fan of videogame music, which comes out as alot of different types of genres


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Where's the everything option? :lol I like all kinds of music. I like to appreciate music for what it is- even if some people don't think it's "music". It's all music in it's own way.


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Alternative music


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

Alternative


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Metal and hard rock.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hard rock and Rap


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow, October '04 . . . You've dug up an ancient thread here.

As for the poll itself, I guess anyone who likes classical, country, or hip-hop is out of luck.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Heavy metal and hard rock.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

Oldies!
The Beatles, The Who, KISS, The Ramones!


----------



## clari6617 (Jul 23, 2011)

Classical without a doubt <3


----------

